# ***December Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Dec 2, 2019)

Lets ride! Meet at Tripple C/CMD auto at 9am leave at 10 on Sunday, 12/8/19. We will cruise the lite rail trail into uptown. Located at 2914 Griffith st., Charlotte NC, 28203. All bikes and riders welcome!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 8, 2019)

Nice and chilly ride today in Charlotte! A few new faces also! Good times!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2019)

Like Don said a little chilly starting off but not nearly the coldest we have ridden. A surprisingly good turnout with a few new faces and a Wheelmen from NC (Darryl Hinklin) riding a hotrod Silver King. @DonChristie @jimbo53 @Superman1984 @Colby john V/r Shawn


----------

